# Lost Shovel handle on Quandary Peak on Jan. 27



## hebby (Feb 7, 2006)

Please contact me at 303-912-2848 if you find/found a Life-Link shovel handle around the base of Quandary Peak.

Thank you,

Johnna


----------

